# Cellist - Daniil Shafran



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

Today for the first time I heard Daniil Shafran's cello music recording. I have say I was instantly grabbed by his cello performance. He was just different from many cellists. His tones were rich and deep.

I am easily his fan now.

How do you think about him as a cellist?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

lostid said:


> Today for the first time I heard Daniil Shafran's cello music recording. I have say I was instantly grabbed by his cello performance. He was just different from many cellists. His tones were rich and deep.
> 
> I am easily his fan now.
> 
> How do you think about him as a cellist?


His name is Daniel Shifrin and he's very good.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

moody said:


> His name is Daniel Shifrin and he's very good.


Sorry Moody; No, OP spelled correctly ! (Wikilink! .. Yours might be an older way of transcribing that has been superseded..)

And Yes, he's more or less of Rostropovich Class!















/ptr


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

moody said:


> His name is Daniel Shifrin and he's very good.


I actually think his name is

Daniil Borisovich Shafran

wikipedia


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

oskaar said:


> I actually think his name is
> 
> Daniil Borisovich Shafran
> 
> wikipedia


Hah. Close enough. He's been mentioned at TC before, _notably by moi_ (!!)

Great control, beautiful tone. The Oistrakh of cellists.

I vaguely remember (nearly all of my memories are vague) reading some criticism of his playing; he was doing some things 'wrong'. Leonard Rose used to draw comments like that too. I think it was a 'school of cello playing' thing.

[I may be 'remembering' all of that wrong, in which case can I start a rumor?]


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I remember how much I love his recording of Kabalevsky's Cello Concerto no. II with the composer on the podium. The playing is achingly soulful and passionate, particularly in the final bars of the piece. I got to return to that.

Quite under-rated I think.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

dholling said:


> I remember how much I love his recording of Kabalevsky's Cello Concerto no. II with the composer on the podium. The playing is achingly soulful and passionate, particularly in the final bars of the piece. I got to return to that.
> 
> Quite under-rated I think.


I have that LP. In fact I scanned the front cover, photo-shopped out the text, framed the result and it hangs on my wall.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Ukko said:


> I have that LP. In fact I scanned the front cover, photo-shopped out the text, framed the result and it hangs on my wall.


I should have done that.


----------

